
Show HN: Discover New Foods High in Nutrients - palidanx
http://www.getnutrient.com/
======
palidanx
I have been pretty familiar with a food dataset I have for my enterprise app
for a while, and thought it would be neat to have a query engine based on
nutrient.

Standard stuff, hosted on Rails, EC2, RDS. The only funky thing is I had to
make extensive use of memcached as the core queries were getting unwieldy and
took lots of time.

~~~
acconrad
This is neat! But I would definitely use typical servings instead of the
standard 100g servings. No one is going to have the money to eat 100g of
oysters to get the 262% RDA of zinc, so it would be better to have it in the
context of how people _actually_ consume these foods.

~~~
palidanx
Actually everything is supposed to be based off one typical serving, so if
anything is off, it is wrong and I need to fix it :). If you take a look, the
gram weights are different for each item.

I checked and it says 6 oysters weights 84 grams. How many oysters are eaten
in a typical setting?

------
voisin
Data source?

~~~
palidanx
USDA SR-28

[http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=8964](http://www.ars.usda.gov/Services/docs.htm?docid=8964)

